# Substitutes for black rice



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 8, 2005)

Whats a good sub. for black rice?


----------



## Haggis (Jun 9, 2005)

There is white rice that is dyed black, however thats only a visual substitute, I do not think there is any real substitute for black rice.


----------



## Caine (Jun 9, 2005)

Put squid ink in your white rice.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2005)

silly me, I didn't know there was black rice... wild, brown and many whites.. but black??


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2005)

I think black rice is wild rice isn't it?


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes I think so sorry I was kind of in a rush last time but I always just call it black rice instead of wild rice. I was also looking for a taste sub lol, but thanks for giving me ways to fool the eaters (with squid ink)hehe.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 9, 2005)

I had never heard of it ... but it sounds interesting. Here's a site I found via google that explains some about it: http://www.templeofthai.com/food/newsletter/2001/september.html


----------



## HanArt (Jun 9, 2005)

I tried black rice once. Prefer basmati or popcorn rice for that nutty flavor. 

http://www.farawayfoods.com/forbiddenrice.html


----------



## Alix (Jun 10, 2005)

Mitch, I don't think there is really any acceptable substitute for wild rice. It is not actually a rice (if I recall correctly) it is something else and therefore no other rice will be a good substitute. I would be interested to learn if there IS a substitute so I am hoping someone with more knowledge comes along to help you out.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2005)

So it appears there are two diferent kinds of black rice, one Thai and glutenous and the other Chinese and not glutenous, and neither one is wild rice, which is a grass. Learn something new every day!

Thanks, Michael and HanArt.

OH, and neither one is black, they're both purple!

I'm so confused !


----------



## Alix (Jun 10, 2005)

LOLOLOL!!


----------



## HanArt (Jun 10, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> OH, and neither one is black, they're both purple!
> 
> I'm so confused !


 
Actually it is black until you cook it then it turns purple. Like purple string beans turn green.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2005)

HanArt said:
			
		

> Actually it is black until you cook it then it turns purple. Like purple string beans turn green.


 
...and white garlic turns blue!   arrrgghhhh!


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 11, 2005)

Hmmm so its not exactly rice. Well I guess that's okay. I wanted something good in like a kind of tropical rice dish (a.k.a. coconut milk, and maybe some bell pepper, not that tropical i suppose). I was thinking basmati as I have heard very highly of it, and is used in Indian cuisine among others if I am correct. Anyways thanks to all you guys for posting.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 11, 2005)

mitch_the_chef said:
			
		

> Hmmm so its not exactly rice. ...QUOTE]
> 
> Mitch:
> 
> I think it IS exactly rice.  Check the links posted earlier in the thread.  When we were talking about wild rice (different from black rice) I said THAT wasn't really rice.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 12, 2005)

Mitch - as Andy said - read the links! It is real rice, unlike North American wild rice which is a seed.

Black rice gets it's color and nutty flavor from not being hulled like white rice.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Kids!

Go to www.indianharvest.com They have all those rices thai purple,chinese black rice, red rice and all sorts of exotic grains,beans etc.grain


----------

